# Incredibly Inept?



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Just came across this. Once again political correctness takes precedence over national security and look who is at the forerfront. This woman is a menace.

Democrats Defend Naming Muslim to House Intelligence Panel - ABC News


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> This woman is a menace.


Agreed.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mentally Ill, Evil or most likely both.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Democrats secretly believe that its finally the lowest and trashiest of the "elite" (they're not. Never will be.) Turn to rape the country for gross profits. They have the largest, albeit most overwhelmingly worthless "constituency" to try and use to line their pockets.
Like ebt people in the walmart.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

pisslosi is more of a danger to this country than muslimin congress, but neither should be in any kind of position authority, that goes for the person in our WH, another disgrace to American freedoms and rights. What we the people have allowed to grow in this country are / will continue to haunt us for our lack of judgement! We continue to compromise our values more everyday.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Who are the other choices?


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Oddcaliber said:


> Who are the other choices?


Elect no one if that is the best that can be had, or break out the cartridge box and fix the problem once and for all as the 3 other options didn't work very well........


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

separation of religion and state. I am fine with it until he begins to incorporate Islam into his political decisions. Once he does that he needs to be escorted to the exit.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

OctopusPrime said:


> separation of religion and state. I am fine with it until he begins to incorporate Islam into his political decisions. Once he does that he needs to be escorted to the exit.


How has he not been serving bumlam the entire time? They don't even cover weapons drops or air support anymore just make up a story for the news.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Is it any different the obummer telling congress he would veto any sanctions they try to impose on Iran for trying to build a nuclear weapon. I kind of wish Israel would just take care of that problem so we don't have to watch our dictator send any more musicians around for world peace.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The terrorist in the white house may need some good back up.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Ripon said:


> Is it any different the obummer telling congress he would veto any sanctions they try to impose on Iran for trying to build a nuclear weapon. I kind of wish Israel would just take care of that problem so we don't have to watch our dictator send any more musicians around for world peace.


I....that just busted me up! When I read that I could not believe my eyes - at least oby picked someone with similar proportions of ego and bullsheet. 
Just makes us look soooo cheap, phony and ridiculous.


----------

